# Como aumentar la luminosidad de los leds



## danielst (Ene 17, 2009)

hola buenas tardes:  lo que pasa es que estoy haciendo un circuito para que se prendan unos cuantos led.
el circuito lo tengo y se prenden los led, pero me gustaria saber si a esos led se le puede aumentar la luminosidad lo suficiente, ahora no quiero quemarlos y no quiero comprar unos mas grandes, yo se que los blancos son los mas luminosos pero quiero ver si se puede aumentar la luminosidad.
hice un panel de leds, con un total de 30, y tambien me gustaira saber hasta cuantos metros podria ver la luz que emite estos leds. parace que los leds son de 7mm no estoy seguro.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 17, 2009)

Por un momento cambiemos de LEDs a lámparas incandescentes comunes.
Supongamos que tenés una de 220V y 75W. ¿Cómo se hace para que emita más luz?
Solución 1: Cambiarla por una de mayor potencia.
Solución 2: Alimentarla con más voltaje, esto hace que circule más corriente por el filamento, y como P=V*I...
También hace que la lámpara se queme más rápido.

En el caso de los LEDs pasa exactamente lo mismo.

Solución 1: Cambiar los LEDs por otros de mayor luminosidad.
Solución 2: Alimentar con más voltaje... En general los LEDs están diseñados para trabajar con 20 a 30mA de corriente, dependiendo del modelo, y entre 1,5 y 3,5V. Si les hacés circular más corriente, van a dar más luz, pero se van a quemar más rápido. Más todavía, pasado cierto límite NO DAN MÁS LUZ. Se calientan y hasta es posible que disminuyan la intensidad, producto del calor, o cambien el color.
Hay LEDs que emiten más luz (se miden en "mcd"=microCandelas) y LEDs que emiten menos. Groseramente hablando, es equivalente a las lámparas de 25W y las de 100W. Una de 25W NO va a dar la misma luz que da una de 100W, hagas lo que hagas.
Un LED de 1500mcd no va a dar las 4500mcd que puede dar otro, y forzarlo no te va a dar un buen resultado...

Si posteás el diagrama de lo que estás usando y las características de tus LEDs va a ser más fácil darte una mano para calcular componentes y llegar a un buen resultado.

Saludos


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN (Ene 17, 2009)

si lo que quieres es que aumente la intensidad luminosa podrias probar colocando unis pequeños espejos al rededor se el led asi como en los carros no se si me explico


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 17, 2009)

Hola.
Como ya te han dicho, no puedes aumentar el brillo de los LED más de lo que ellos pueden dar.
Pero, si tu circuito no saca el 100% de los LEDs, no estás obteniendo el brillo máximo.
Todo LED tiene una corriente típica de trabajo (generalmente es de 20mA), y un voltaje de funcionamiento.
¿Tu circuito estás hecho en base a la corriente y voltaje de los LEDs.?
Puedes publicar tu circuito, para tener una mejor idea, y poder darte una mejor sugerencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 18, 2009)

Tambien puedes usar metodos de PWM para que les puedas meter mas corriente, pero hay que ser muy cuidadosos en los calculos de tiempos de encendido y apagado para que la corriente promedio no exceda de la corriente nominal del led y lo funda...


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 18, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Tambien puedes usar metodos de PWM para que les puedas meter mas corriente, pero hay que ser muy cuidadosos en los calculos de tiempos de encendido y apagado para que la corriente promedio no exceda de la corriente nominal del led y lo funda...



Tu solucion ha sido varias veces comentadas, como la manera de exponer a un led a parametros fuera de los maximos.

Con respecto a los calculos, habria que ver cuanto es el tiempo max (Y donde encontrar esa información     )


----------



## Y Sánchez (Ene 18, 2009)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opino lo mismo que tu "anthony" no es muy sano "estresar eléctricamente" los componentes ya que acortas su vida útil....

Me imagino que lo que propone "anthony123" es mandarle picos de corriente máximos tolerables, el tiempo entre esos picos los debe de sacar del datasheet

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 18, 2009)

Y Sánchez dijo:
			
		

> Me imagino que lo que propone "anthony123" es mandarle picos de corriente máximos tolerables, el tiempo entre esos picos los debe de sacar del datasheet
> 
> Saludos



Exacto... el datasheet propone 2 corrientes maximas tolerables por el LED.. una es la corriente promedio que se toma cuando va a estar trabajando en condiciones de DC, la otra es la corriente maxima Pico, que se usa cuando el LED estara trabajando en condiciones pulsadas

Los mismos fabricantes llegan a dar notas de aplicacion con ejemplos de como hacer ese calculo por que no es tan simple como "si quiero ponerle 3 veces la corriente maxima debo mantenerlo 2/3 del tiempo apagado", el calculo segun veo tambien implica tomar en cuenta temperaturas y frecuencias de operacion, pero una vez realizado es simple aplicarlo y no se estresan los componentes

Aqui les dejo un ejemplo con leds de Avago, solo que viene en ingles...  

http://www.avagotech.com/docs/AV02-0871EN


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 18, 2009)

Hola Chico3001.

Está muy interesante el documento de Avago.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Y Sánchez (Ene 20, 2009)

danielst: pues manos a la obra, y nos comentas que te salió porfas... si tienes dudas pues ya sabes que aquí en el foro le hechamos montón...

chico3001, muchas gracias por el pdf, voy a revisarlo para una aplicación de calorímetria, y les platico que le salió a mi colega.

saludos a todos


----------



## danielst (Feb 1, 2009)

bueno gracias a los que escribieron para ayudarme.
 al final probe el circuito e hice como un panel de 30 leds, en el cual el panel le puse un papel plateado y lo probe en la noche y resulto bastante bien, alumbro bastante y realmente pensaba que se iba a ver menos


----------

